# Flash flood warning for frank church wilderness



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Flash flood warning for middle main salmon through Monday. Slow moving storms dumping 1 to 1.5 inches per hour... could result in blowouts and debris. If your launching or have the ability to contact people on the river be aware.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Man it’s not good in CO right now with flash floods and burn areas. Hope those on the rivers in ID stay safe and no catastrophic events.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Could get some new rapids out of the deal, though!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

My kids are getting pissed... they are just trying to enjoy some nature cat and these keep buzzing in.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Land slide blocking salmon river road


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

There was a "small" bump up in flows on the MF at the Lodge in the last 24hrs and still increasing slightly.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like it's open


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway 93 between salmon and challis


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway between Challis and Stanley is closed due to landslide.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway between challis and Stanley is back open


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Rockslide between Challis and Stanley doesn't surprise me at all.

But the debris on the highway between Salmon and Challis does surprise me!!
Thanks for the updates Cody!


----------

